# cedar



## jmurray (Nov 25, 2014)

My brother dropped off some cedar recently, his neighbor was giving away as fire wood. I'm guessing it's ERC. I split a couple pieces to turn and gotta say I love how it works. My question is, the wood seems ridiculously dry , is it that dry? Can I just go ahead and turn stuff to finish? Or is it gonna move a buch as it dries. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 25, 2014)

Aww come on, let us see what it looks like josh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 26, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Aww come on, let us see what it looks like josh.


 
Not much to look at, but here ya go. I got a couple more in the back of my truck. I was just fooling around and made a couple flowers, it seems dry to me, I don't own a moisture meter. I don't wanna waste my time trying to turn a bowl if it's gonna crack and warp. Just curious if the drying procedure is any different for cedar.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2014)

In log form it probably is not dry. Just an fyi, you can get a general moisture meter for about 20 to 30 bucks at the big box stores, I think wood craft is even carrying it now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 26, 2014)

Got mine at. Lowest. 30 bucks. It is a. General.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 26, 2014)

last thing i need is another gizmo, im just gonna split them up and let em sit for a while. maybe the wife can get me a moisture meter for xmas


----------



## justallan (Nov 27, 2014)

Josh, I saw juniper trees, which are about the same as ERC, and they will move a bit. I stickered about 250 bf inside my house and weighted them down a bit.
Here's the stack before I weighted it down.




Here's one of the bigger boards. It turned out pretty good with probably only 1/4" of twist. Just leave yourself a little extra and do a final finishing cut down the road a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jmurray (Nov 27, 2014)

justallan said:


> Josh, I saw juniper trees, which are about the same as ERC, and they will move a bit. I stickered about 250 bf inside my house and weighted them down a bit.
> Here's the stack before I weighted it down.
> View attachment 64960
> 
> ...



Wow that juniper looks really similar to what I got. In the pic is a tulip turned from it, the coffee scoop, and a small lidded box. Couple other things I turned this wk also. I'm still learning :)
New lathe opened another door or two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

